# Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren



## mafu (11. Juli 2009)

*Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Hi,

hab mir vor ein paar Tagen neue Hardware bestellt:
Phenom II X 940 BE
Gigabyte MA 770-UD3
G.Skill DDR2-1000 PC 8000 CL5D-4GBBPQ
MSI R4870 MD1G
be quiet Straigt Power 550W

Als ich alles endlich in mein Gehäuse eingebaut hatte, passierte - nichts. Der PC fährt nicht hoch, kein Bild, kein BIOS Ton, und er reagiert auch nicht auf's ausschalten, kann den Rechner nur runterfahren wenn ich das Stromkabel ziehe...

CPU/GPU/NT Lüfter drehten sich, was darauf schließen lässt, dass nicht das NT die Fehlerquelle ist.
GraKa, kann ich auch ausschließen, da keine Besserung mit meiner alten GraKa eintritt...

Richtig angeschlossen habe ich alles, habe keine Kabel vergessen, hab dies mehrmahls überprüft.
Batterie auch schon raus genommen, änderte auch nichts.
Hab alles auch noch mal ausgebaut, ob da evtl was schief gelaufen ist, aber das war auch nicht der fall...

Hat jm schon änliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir weiter helfen?
weiß nämlich nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

mal bios batterie kurz rausnehmen und wieder einsetzen!!


----------



## mafu (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Wie schon beschrieben, habe ich das schon getan, was den Zustand leider nicht änderte...


----------



## nyso (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Es könnte ja jede Komponente einen Schuss haben. An deiner Stelle würde ich den Rechner zum Profi bringen, damit die die Komponenten einzeln prüfen. Dann das defekte einschicken, Garantie und fertig.


----------



## mafu (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

sollte aber nicht, wenn ein einzelnes teil defekt ist, z.b. der Arbeitsspeicher, bei Hochfahren ein Bioswarnton ertönen?
dies passiert nämlich nicht...

hatte bei meiner letzten Aufrüstung das problem dass der Arbeitspeicher defekt war, Rechner ist auch nicht hochgefahren, aber durch die BIOS töne, konnte ich so den Übeltäter gleich ausfindig machen...

Und bei nem Kumpel war's mal genauso, allerdings mit seiner GraKa...

Lässt das ausbleiben des BIOS Warnton's nicht daruaf schließen, dass evtl das Mainboard der Verursacher des Prob's sein könnte?


----------



## nyso (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Könnte sein...


----------



## fonte (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Weißt du ob auf deinem Mainboard die neuste BIOS Version installiert ist ? Hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Hatte nen alte BIOS Version und erkannte nicht meine CPU. Somit konnte er die CPU nicht erkennen und hatte einen schwarzen Bildschirm. 

Habe die BIOS Update Release  mit dem Herstellungszeitpunkt des Mainboards verglichen.


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Bau erstmal alles ab, was du nicht unbedingt brauchst. Festplatten, USB-Geräte etc pp.

Dann bau das RAM aus, wenns dann wild piept lebt das Board immerhin noch.

Mach mal und poste dann mal Ergebnisse (=


----------



## mafu (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

hab mal so ziemlich alles ausgebaut, und es passiert nicht's...

mal nur CPU und GraKa - nichts
nur CPU und RAM - nichts
nur CPU - nichts

bin langsam am verzweifeln...


----------



## Mr. Moody (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*



mafu schrieb:


> Als ich alles endlich in mein Gehäuse eingebaut hatte, passierte - nichts. Der PC fährt nicht hoch, kein Bild, kein BIOS Ton, und er reagiert auch nicht auf's ausschalten, kann den Rechner nur runterfahren wenn ich das Stromkabel ziehe...



also ich verstehe nicht warum du den pc durch ziehen des stromkabels runterfahren musst, wenn er wie du beschreibst nicht einmal hochfährt?

dein monitor funktioniert 100%ig?


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Ganz einfach: Fenster auf , PC raus Fenster zu


----------



## Rotax (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

An deiner Stelle würde ich den Shop anrufen wo du die Sachen her hast und erklärst denen mal die Sachlage, mit etwas Glück kannst denen dann den ganzen Krempel zurückschicken. 

Wenn du wirklich keine Kabel vergessen hast anzuschließen liegt der Fehler ja nicht bei dir.


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Das wird nix. Also ich würde gucken, ob du die Komponenten woanders (bei nem Freund?) einbauen kannst. Zumindest die Grafikkarte und das Ram. Schon mal versucht, nur einen Ram-Riegel zu benutzen? Vielleicht ist ja nur ein einziger im Eimer.

So würde ich tippen, das entweder Board oder CPU einen weg haben.

so far


----------



## mafu (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

es fangen an die Lüter sich zu drehen, mehr aber nicht, das BIOS startet nicht etc... es passiert also nichts...

drücken des Reset-Knopfes startet den rechner nicht neu.
genauso, wie durch dauerhafts drücken des Power knopfes der rechner nicht aus geschaltet wird, was ja um Teile auszubauen von Vorteil wäre 

Ja, der Monitor funktioniert sicher, da ca 30 min vorher, bervor ich die neuen Teile eingebaut hatte der Rechner gelaufen ist, auch der Monitor...


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

kannst ein kurzschluss auschliessen damit mein ich auch statische ladung...


----------



## mafu (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Also Ram und und GraKa konnte ich bei nem Kumpel mittlerweile testen, funktioneren einwandfrei....

werd morgen gleich mal beim Händler anrufen, und denen das Prob schildern... Mal sehen was die mir erzählen.
Notfalls mach ich von meinem 14 Tage Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch, und schick einfach alles zurück, sollen die sich damit rum schlagen...


----------



## mafu (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

ich hab vor dem Einbau eine Erdung der Teile vorgenommen, und mich statisch entladen durch Anfassen der Heizung


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

ok des is gut des fragen sie immer ob man sich entladen hat was sin macht da man des nachprüfen kann also welche teile gehen net???


----------



## pc-samurai (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*



mafu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mir vor ein paar Tagen neue Hardware bestellt:
> Phenom II X 940 BE
> ...



Also, helfe mir mal bitte haste vlt. eine neue mainboard generation geleistet, wenn ja, haste vlt. die "Dinger"(mit denen man das MoBo ins Gehäuse befestigt) , mir fällt der Name gerade nicht die Bezeichnung ein, auch so platziert, dass nur sie die Löcher deines Mainboards bedecken??

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## mafu (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

konnte soweit alles überprüfen bis auf Mainboard un CPU, 
der rest kann's net sein, funzt bei nem Kumpel im System...

ich denke ja, dass es das Board ist, weil wenn die CPU streikt, müsste das BIOS wenigstens sich zu wort melden, aber das passiert ja auch nicht...


----------



## mafu (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Ja, hab sie so platziert, dass sie nur unter den Löchern des Mainboards sind, diese Idee hatte ich auch schon, aber das ist's leider nicht...


----------



## pc-samurai (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*



mafu schrieb:


> konnte soweit alles überprüfen bis auf Mainboard un CPU,
> der rest kann's net sein, funzt bei nem Kumpel im System...
> 
> ich denke ja, dass es das Board ist, weil wenn die CPU streikt, müsste das BIOS wenigstens sich zu wort melden, aber das passiert ja auch nicht...



Aha, ist irgendwie nicht das was ich als eine Antwort für meinen Tipp erwartet hatte...

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## nyso (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Aber besser als wenn du recht gehabt hättest


----------



## pc-samurai (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*



nyso schrieb:


> Aber besser als wenn du recht gehabt hättest



OkAY??

Warum soll das sooo toll gewesen sein, denn wo her wisst ihr das denn??, denn es kann trotzdem ja so ein Gewinde zu viel sein, oder?? Oder hat er schon nach geschaut und gepostet??Also entweder MoBo oder es sind die Gewinde!!

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## nyso (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Er hat doch schon geschrieben das er nach geguckt hat. Würde es an den Schrauben liegen hätte das Mobo jetzt einen kurzen und wäre Schrott. Und zwar durch selbstverschulden, also keine Garantie. Da wäre es doch besser, eine der Komponenten wäre schon defekt bei ihm angekommen Das meinte ich damit.


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Am besten schickst du einfach Board und CPU wieder zurück und verlangst dein Geld zurück - Fernabsatzgesetz sei dank. Wenn du dein Geld wieder hast, kaufst du dir die entsprechenden Komponenten einfach nochmal (idealerweise bei einem anderen Händler ).

Weil wenn du keine Möglichkeit hast die CPU und das Board zu testen bleibt dir glaube ich nichts andere übrig.

so far


----------



## pc-samurai (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*



nyso schrieb:


> Er hat doch schon geschrieben das er nach geguckt hat. Würde es an den Schrauben liegen hätte das Mobo jetzt einen kurzen und wäre Schrott. Und zwar durch selbstverschulden, also keine Garantie. Da wäre es doch besser, eine der Komponenten wäre schon defekt bei ihm angekommen Das meinte ich damit.



Ich weiß schon was du meintest, aber ich konnte einfach nur nicht verstehen, woher du die antort wusstest, aber jetzt habe ich auch die comments nochmal gelesen!!!

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

er soll einfach da morgen anrufen , erklären was sache is und schaun ob dass er das geld wieder bekommt...


----------



## Mr. Moody (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

wenn alle komponenten zusammenpassen, sprich arbeitsspeicher, grafikarte etc. zum mainboard passen dann denke ich auch, dass es am motherboard liegt. vl. das motherboard mit anderen komponenten (vom freund) testen. ist zwar mühsam aber hilft sicher weiter.


----------



## pc-samurai (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*



Mr. Moody schrieb:


> wenn alle komponenten zusammenpassen, sprich arbeitsspeicher, grafikarte etc. zum mainboard passen dann denke ich auch, dass es am motherboard liegt. vl. das motherboard mit anderen komponenten (vom freund) testen. ist zwar mühsam aber hilft sicher weiter.



das wäre so mit die letzte möglichkeit!!!

Aber die wirklich einzig wahre!!!

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## Pampelmusenheinz (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*



mafu schrieb:


> CPU/GPU/NT Lüfter drehten sich, was darauf schließen lässt, dass nicht das NT die Fehlerquelle ist.


Also so sicher wäre ich mir bei dem Netzteil nicht...

Habe gerade ein Problem lösen können. Bei mir waren alle Lüfter an, die Festplatte lief, nur der Bildschirm blieb schwarz... Bei mir hatte ich noch den LCD-Poster zur Verfügung, der mir offenbahrte "CPU INIT". Sprich dabei blieb er stehen...
Lösung war ein neues be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650 W Netzteil (wurde bei mir ohne Probleme ausgestauscht). Vielleicht tritt dieser Fehler auch bei Deiner Serie auf?!?!

Gruß

Pampel


----------



## pc-samurai (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*



Pampelmusenheinz schrieb:


> Also so sicher wäre ich mir bei dem Netzteil nicht...
> 
> Habe gerade ein Problem lösen können. Bei mir waren alle Lüfter an, die Festplatte lief, nur der Bildschirm blieb schwarz... Bei mir hatte ich noch den LCD-Poster zur Verfügung, der mir offenbahrte "CPU INIT". Sprich dabei blieb er stehen...
> Lösung war ein neues be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650 W Netzteil (wurde bei mir ohne Probleme ausgestauscht). Vielleicht tritt dieser Fehler auch bei Deiner Serie auf?!?!
> ...



hmm na sagte wir doch, einfach mal nach enander alle teile ausprobieren!!


MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## Mr. Moody (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

sollte wirklich das netzteil fehlerhaft sein dürfte doch kein strom mehr in den rechner kommen, sprich weder fans sich drehen noch leds leuchten, oder?


----------



## F!ghter (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

nicht unbedingt es kann sein dass eine oder 2 +12 v bämke ausgefallen sind und nicht genug leistung bringen um den rest zu versorgen...


----------



## Mr. Moody (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt es kann sein dass eine oder 2 +12 v bämke ausgefallen sind und nicht genug leistung bringen um den rest zu versorgen...



i see. dann könnte es natürlich doch auch das NT sein...?


----------



## nyso (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, kein Bild, kein piepen, lässt sich nicht mehr runter fahren*

Bau das NT doch einfach mal bei deinem Kumpel ein. Wenns startet ist es nicht das NT, wenns nicht startet hat sich Pampelmusenheinz einen Keks verdient


----------

